# 4wd high or 4wd low



## Dodgedzlr (Sep 9, 2010)

Im just curious, I spoke with an old salt that has been running old equipment but with little maintenance done to his rig. He claims that he runs in 4wd Low more often than not. Now, I know he is not setting any land speed records by doing that nor is he knocking out a boat load of accounts if he is operating at a snails pace. However, he claims he has yet to have a tranny problem or any major welds break on the plow. He does a great job with what he does do. With that said I was wondering how many people operate in 4 high and or in Low. Also, does anyone watch there Tranny temps when they plow? Not the Idiot gauge but actual temp monitors. I guess if you have the aftermarket gauges to do so.


----------



## DaytonBioLawns (May 20, 2010)

Dodgedzlr;1121972 said:


> Im just curious, I spoke with an old salt that has been running old equipment but with little maintenance done to his rig. He claims that he runs in 4wd Low more often than not. Now, I know he is not setting any land speed records by doing that nor is he knocking out a boat load of accounts if he is operating at a snails pace. However, he claims he has yet to have a tranny problem or any major welds break on the plow. He does a great job with what he does do. With that said I was wondering how many people operate in 4 high and or in Low. Also, does anyone watch there Tranny temps when they plow? Not the Idiot gauge but actual temp monitors. I guess if you have the aftermarket gauges to do so.


hmmm.... I wonder how he gets away with it. He must be on uneven and slick surfaces the whole time. Most of the time, If the roads are fine to travel I'm in RWD. When the roads are still bad, it may call for 4 high. When I get to an account I will open up a lane and start in 4 high if that is what I was in on the road. Then, once I have a place to get a footing, I pop it back into RWD. If your tires are on dry pavement _or mildly wet or less.... NEVER be in 4WD period. Four low is the best way to mess some drive components up and start overheating things (tranny). ALWAYS watch your gauges. In every car you ever operate, because it may save your life some day. I never go anywhere without making sure my car isn't overheating. I watch it more on a plow rig. I have to replace my CV's and some basic wear and tear on my 2001 k1500 Z71 but it is the first time since it was new (and im at 81K on it). So in all, it was not bad. I don't even know when to use 4 low.... I have only used it once... and that was to pull a half full diesel fill tank that was bolted to a steel plate off of the ground at my facility to sell. That was really the only time I've ever used it in 81K miles. I'm afraid of breaking front end parts in 4 low when I get stuck (which has been a couple times only). So I just try 4 hi... then RWD then I rock it once or twice after putting traction aid down. If that didn't help then I call for a pull with my tow rope... not worth being impatient and breaking something... and I hate to rock it cause the tranny so I try to avoid that too.

IDK are there any 4WD component experts cruising? All I know is my experience since 2007 doing this.


----------



## 4700dan (Nov 20, 2008)

All my trucks are 2WD been plowing since 1990 I did buy an 09 F250 4x4 but this is only a backup, had 4x4's in the past but have always plowed in 2WD everytime possible.


----------



## bob00 (Sep 8, 2009)

i got a TH400 on my 88 chevy 1500 and some time it feel to be esier on it on 4low only for plowing not to drive arount


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

Just use 4 hi and if you feel like it or are only going like 3 mph, use 4 lo.
Or just use 2 wd


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

i allways plow in 4low. otherwise the truck is locked in 4high from october to april. after my last tranny rebuild the guy doing it said try running in 4low. 9 years later no issue with the tranny (knock on wood)

i cant get out of my driveway in 2wd, so thats not even an option, def could not plow in 2wd thats just a joke. even with weight.


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

DaytonBioLawns;1121979 said:


> hmmm.... I wonder how he gets away with it. He must be on uneven and slick surfaces the whole time. Most of the time, If the roads are fine to travel I'm in RWD. When the roads are still bad, it may call for 4 high. When I get to an account I will open up a lane and start in 4 high if that is what I was in on the road. Then, once I have a place to get a footing, I pop it back into RWD. If your tires are on dry pavement _or mildly wet or less.... NEVER be in 4WD period. Four low is the best way to mess some drive components up and start overheating things (tranny). ALWAYS watch your gauges. In every car you ever operate, because it may save your life some day. I never go anywhere without making sure my car isn't overheating. I watch it more on a plow rig. I have to replace my CV's and some basic wear and tear on my 2001 k1500 Z71 but it is the first time since it was new (and im at 81K on it). So in all, it was not bad. I don't even know when to use 4 low.... I have only used it once... and that was to pull a half full diesel fill tank that was bolted to a steel plate off of the ground at my facility to sell. That was really the only time I've ever used it in 81K miles. I'm afraid of breaking front end parts in 4 low when I get stuck (which has been a couple times only). So I just try 4 hi... then RWD then I rock it once or twice after putting traction aid down. If that didn't help then I call for a pull with my tow rope... not worth being impatient and breaking something... and I hate to rock it cause the tranny so I try to avoid that too.
> 
> IDK are there any 4WD component experts cruising? All I know is my experience since 2007 doing this.


Nothing but misinformation in this post. 4 low will keep your trans temps down. You'd better do some research before you make a post like that.


----------



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

FordFisherman;1122031 said:


> Nothing but misinformation in this post. 4 low will keep your trans temps down. You'd better do some research before you make a post like that.


Yep, Basher last year schooled a bunch of guys on that fact.


----------



## DaytonBioLawns (May 20, 2010)

terrapro;1122045 said:


> Yep, Basher last year schooled a bunch of guys on that fact.


The idea behind why 4 low is bad for the tranny may not have been correct but I do know that guys engaging 4 low often have drive train issues. That is just what I've seen around here. All of the guys I know knocking into the low range break crap. I said IDK why, but it happens. I'm not a pro mechanic or anything. All I know is that 2wd should be used as often as possible and 4high after that... It may be a speed thing that the old timers were trying to teach me, but they say four low is a big no-no (and they have been doing it for 20+ years with success)


----------



## PLOWTRUCK (Sep 25, 2010)

anywhere you can plow all winter in 2wd is a place that doesn't get a lot of snow, come to upstate NY(past Albany) and you will last about one maybe two storms with a 2wd truck. Most of the time I am in 4 hi but every once in a while 4 low is needed.


----------



## Onebadbowtie86 (Oct 21, 2008)

LMAO you couldnt drive up some of the driveways after i get done plowing them in 2wd. I plow in 4 hi if its just 3"-5" of fluffy snow. Anything more then that I plow in 4 low. Theres no reason that you should be breaking parts by putting your truck in low range.


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

2 wd when I can and 4hi when neede3d
I hardly ever use 4L


----------



## Cmbrsum (Oct 2, 2008)

2 wd when I can (mostly salting) and 4hi when needed
I hardly ever use 4L


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

PLOWTRUCK;1122405 said:


> *anywhere you can plow all winter in 2wd is a place that doesn't get a lot of snow*, come to upstate NY(past Albany) and you will last about one maybe two storms with a 2wd truck. Most of the time I am in 4 hi but every once in a while 4 low is needed.


Beg to differ. Equipment and operator has _mulch _to do with it.


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

i've never broken anything drivetrain wise. so i dont see where using 4low is going to cause any damage what so ever. other then saving your tranny from high temps.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

91AK250;1122501 said:


> i've never broken anything drivetrain wise. so i dont see where using 4low is going to cause any damage what so ever. other then saving your tranny from high temps.


My buddy twisted his front drive shaft and it snapped plowing in 4-low. Plus you spin alot easier in 4-low. I always plow in 4-high.


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

mercer_me;1122509 said:


> My buddy twisted his front drive shaft and it snapped plowing in 4-low. Plus you spin alot easier in 4-low. I always plow in 4-high.


it all depends on your truck, your location..ect but over the last 8-9 years, same truck, same locations i've used 4low for every storm. have not had a tranny issue since i started doing that and no drivetrain breaks. i stay ontop of maint and check everything often.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

mercer_me;1122509 said:


> My buddy twisted his front drive shaft and it snapped plowing in 4-low. Plus you spin alot easier in 4-low. I always plow in 4-high.


Can you explain how 4 lo would make any difference in snapping drive shafts?


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

cretebaby;1122537 said:


> Can you explain how 4 lo would make any difference in snapping drive shafts?


It puts alot more torque on the drive shaft.


----------



## nac lawncare (Jan 7, 2010)

I have both 4wd and 2wd trucks and id rather be in 4wd anyday. I do agree that operator has alot to do with it, but having that option of locking the truck into 4wd is well worth it. Ive had alot of people tell me to plow in 4low, but i will agree its a snails pace and if your trying to get businesses open in the morning you better be working fast. I think we are spliting hairs here, but how long do plow trucks really last. There being operated in the coldest temperatures and being asked to do things that most vechicles are not. Just plow in what ever drive your most comfortable in. I just know in my opinion if its not a flat lot my rig is in 4wd and my 2wd truck is in the garage just incase I need a backup.


----------



## fatheadon1 (Dec 27, 2007)

91AK250;1122528 said:


> it all depends on your truck, your location..ect but over the last 8-9 years, same truck, same locations i've used 4low for every storm. have not had a tranny issue since i started doing that and no drivetrain breaks. i stay ontop of maint and check everything often.


iv seen you post around that all you do is a your driveway and a few others so id agree with you with the 4lo is best for you and id say id do the same if doing driveways. the OP posted in the Commercial Snow Removal thread so lets assume hes not doing driveways and say that 4he is in bigs lots 4lo is useless most would use 4hi to break the first pass then 2wd. The place i plow is a big lot with a ton of islands to steer in and out of because of all the steering i stay on 2wd 95% of the time because if not when doing all the steering the truck will hop at times and thats just asking 2 break something and this has been for the past 4 years in the same lot so yes i plow a lotta snow in 2wd f250 diesel with about 1200 lbs in the bed.


----------



## Jello1 (Jan 17, 2008)

4 high is my usual bet.


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

fatheadon1;1122751 said:


> iv seen you post around that all you do is a your driveway and a few others so id agree with you with the 4lo is best for you and id say id do the same if doing driveways. the OP posted in the Commercial Snow Removal thread so lets assume hes not doing driveways and say that 4he is in bigs lots 4lo is useless most would use 4hi to break the first pass then 2wd. The place i plow is a big lot with a ton of islands to steer in and out of because of all the steering i stay on 2wd 95% of the time because if not when doing all the steering the truck will hop at times and thats just asking 2 break something and this has been for the past 4 years in the same lot so yes i plow a lotta snow in 2wd f250 diesel with about 1200 lbs in the bed.


true i do mostly 7-10 drives a storm, and i'm not tryin to rush thorugh. but thats 10 years of it on the same truck/plow so you'd think if there was any ill effect it would have shown up? i also somtimes plow our road which is 1/2 a mile long. i also do this in 4low but in 3rd gear as to get some speed up to throw the snow off to the side. now none of my drives or my road can be done in 2wd. ofcourse every person is going to encounter different plowing situations.


----------



## fatheadon1 (Dec 27, 2007)

91AK250;1122826 said:


> true i do mostly 7-10 drives a storm, and i'm not tryin to rush thorugh. but thats 10 years of it on the same truck/plow so you'd think if there was any ill effect it would have shown up? i also somtimes plow our road which is 1/2 a mile long. i also do this in 4low but in 3rd gear as to get some speed up to throw the snow off to the side. now none of my drives or my road can be done in 2wd. ofcourse every person is going to encounter different plowing situations.


you are also running more of a bulldozer with your wings, that could very well be why you can not run 2wd, but to each his own as long as were all making $$$$$$ its all good


----------



## geer hed (Nov 22, 2010)

*4lo or 4hi*

Hi all
about the 4 hi or 4 lo debate The best thing to do is try each one and see which works best for what your doing.

If time isn't an issue, where you gotta get from one driveway to another as quickly as possable then 4 low usually works good. You take it nice and easy, it's easyer on the drivetrain and the plow. BUT if your doing roads 4 lo just won't cut it. Some times you may find that a combination of the two is what you need. As far as using 2WD or 4WD, again it's what works best for what your doing. So go out play, have fun, and see what works for you.


----------



## juspayme (Jan 4, 2006)

where is b an b when you need him!


----------



## DGODGR (Nov 30, 2008)

I think this topic has been covered a few times before. I see a few things I agree with and a few that I don't. I have a '96 Dodge 2500 with a service body. The truck weighs about 12,000#, and has an auto trans. When I plow with it (subdivision roads, driveways, or commercial lots) I use 4LO. I find that the transmission slips to much, when changing directions, uses to much fuel, and the truck feels as though it wastes energy trying to get going, in 2WD or 4HI. The truck stays in the best RPM range when in 4LO. I find it easy to plow at speeds. The truck will go over 40MPH in 4LO so I just don't understand all the comments about being slow in LO. I don't usually plow at that 40 MPH. I find that it's hard enough to see at 25 MPH (with all the snow blowing over the plow, and onto the windsheild-yes I have rubber deflectors on top of my plows). The only stresses that I feel are when you are making sharp turns. If there is good traction you will feel the front binding. I don't like this feeling, and I think it's bad for the truck. IMO you have to turn pretty sharp for this to happen, so I attack my work with this in mind. I don't find it hard to avoid. Yes, there is more torque in low range. Wheel spin is not an issue unless you are grossly negligent with the throttle. I actually find it much easier to control wheel spin in LO.


----------



## goel (Nov 23, 2010)

50% driver
50% site conditions

We do a lot of schools, basic semi flat etc and the majority of our time is spent in 2wd. Some area's are done in 4H just due to angles, slippage potential etc. Parking lots are done by 2wd dually dumps, loaded with salters.

Now, if you are plowing 8" of heavy wet snow up a hill..... then you answer.

On the other hand, 4" of powder:

Does the driver drop the plow, then stomp on the gas? 4H
Does the driver get a little roll, then drop the plow? 2wd

I am always willing to pay more $$ for a driver, instead of a truck beater.


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

juspayme;1123597 said:


> where is b an b when you need him!


he's already responded to the other 500+ threads on this topic!


----------



## blue sky guy (Nov 5, 2010)

Operate only in 4 Hi here. Never occured to plow in 4L since nothing has been an issue thus far. Good topic for debate by the way!


----------



## PlowTeam5 (Nov 14, 2010)

I have always loaded the truck down with enough salt to not need 4hi or low. Even though I have 4x4 trucks, rarely is it needed. I have plowed over a foot of snow in 2 wd with no issues. With that being said, I have also been stuck in just 4 inches of snow and had to use 4 hi to get out.


----------



## welded wrenches (Oct 19, 2004)

*I bet you never heard of front wheel only as needed...*

yes thats right ,77 k10 rig w/9 1/2 foot straight,has capability of front wheel only..aka twin shifters...one for the front driveshaft and the other shifter controls the rear drive shaft....all im saying this kit is used on XXRA rock krawler buggys,, :laughing:


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Another awesome post....


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

2COR517;1125372 said:


> Another awesome post....


Just like the tire threads that go round and round!


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

2COR517;1125372 said:


> Another awesome post....


.... :laughing: .....


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

The only time that I use 4lo is with heavy wet snow and if I'm in a spot where I just have a short push (can't get up much speed to get weight behind it).

The revs are so high in 4lo that I would think that if you ran in 4lo all of the time, that you'd end up at about 3mpg.


----------



## yamahatim (Feb 15, 2010)

LOL! Agree on the awesome post comment! :laughing:

The only reason something breaks in 4H or 4L is if you don't know what your doing or it's not a ford...

Your transmission only gets hot if it is shifting too much or your torque converter is locking and unlocking too much. That is why the manufacturers have OD lockout or Tow Haul Mode when towing. No different when plowing. Use your transmission L or 1 which will keep your transmission as cool in 2H or 4H as it will in 4L. If you have a Ford, you can use 2 as well, a Ford doesn't shift through 1st to get to 2nd if you have it in 2nd, it starts and stays in 2nd. 

It really all comes down to common sense.


----------



## slave2lawns (Oct 9, 2008)

We only use rarely use 4wd and it would be in Hi if we did. We do a lot of fastfood lots and between the studded Mastercrafts and the weight from the spreader, I dont really see a need unless your going up a steep hill.


----------



## The Snow Punishers (Sep 30, 2018)

PLOWTRUCK said:


> anywhere you can plow all winter in 2wd is a place that doesn't get a lot of snow, come to upstate NY(past Albany) and you will last about one maybe two storms with a 2wd truck. Most of the time I am in 4 hi but every once in a while 4 low is needed.


I'm in downstate ny orange county and just had an issue plowing a downhill tight garage ended driveway with 1 place to pile in the right corner the left side is all stone wall and 2 walkways and as it is I'm piling in the corner because the right side is some sketchy ass hill that both is high blocking piles until the end (driveway is about a truck and half wide 2 truck lengths downhill) anyway so I'm piling in the only available space which is a walkway to the back...and I got stuck on some weird landscaping which mind you there was 8" before I did my pass because it came down so fast and she was chatting my ear off getting contract signed...

so basically I was thinking hey I wonder if I had put it in 4lo instead of 4hi I woulda had an easier time plowing that. I mean I couldn't friggin CONCEIVE how I could even get into her driveway in 2wd i mean i need tires but damn people if you're not in the northeast i don't think you get 4hi and low are a necessary evil. It comes down hard and fast and you can't "get a spot for traction" because in storms like this (which are frequent, I mean they call them noreasters for a reason) the snow is covering what you just cleared within minutes! It can be crazy it was rush hour last night and everyone from the city commuting home and I mean EVERYONE was either stuck on hills or stuck because of the people stuck on the hills... 
It was the worst I've seen and I know I'm new but damn dozens of cars even trucks abounded in ditches cocked across the road in spots... took me 4 hours to get back 10 miles home! I heard that my is getting a new weather alert for winter because of just how bad it was.

Anyway this is getting lengthy my point is guys worry about yourselves before your trucks or you could get hurt get in a jam or just I dont anything can happen and you gotta put yourself first truck second you're going to have breakdowns like budget for that don't fear it it just makes you plow scared and f****n' plow men and I bet women should not be scared we save lives sometimes with blocked homes we shouldn't plow scared
-Frustrated New York Plowman TSegreti lol


----------



## Bighammer (Aug 20, 2003)

Depends on brand of truck, plow, motor oil, and choice of tires.


----------



## quigleysiding (Oct 3, 2009)

Depends on conditions mostly. I plow roads dodge 2500 2 yard spreader . If its dry fluffy snow 2 wd . If i get wheel spin it goes in 4 wh . If its wet heavy cement like snow 4 wl . Its that simple .


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

8 year old thread...


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> 8 year old thread...


Could be a Ford, still stuck in 4-low.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> 8 year old thread...


It lives.


----------



## quigleysiding (Oct 3, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> 8 year old thread...


YUP


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

In all the years we've been plowing never put it in 4low, honestly I don't even know what you would use 4lo for, maybe rock climbing, most of the time specially when we're loaded with salt 2wd is fine until there's only about 1/3 of a v box left. As far as saving a tranny, just make sure your coming to full stops before going to reverse or drive.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

LapeerLandscape said:


> It lives.


LOL I hate that but fell for it lol


----------

